# Summit Viper Classic Footrest?



## brkbowma (Sep 26, 2008)

I bought a new Summit Viper Classic. It is the steel version of a Viper and weighs like 27 pounds. I paid $129 for it , brand new, off EBAY. I would like to add a foot rest to it but the one's in Cabelas say for aluminum stands. Does any one have one of these stands with a footrest and where can a man find one?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2008)

Here.

http://www.summitstands.com/


----------



## llanier44 (Oct 8, 2008)

You have to drill a hole on each side, all the way through both sides of the box frame.  May be why they say its for aluminum.


----------

